# Anyone have a cheesecake base alternative that is able to be cut on a curve?



## dr0wsydruid (May 2, 2019)

Hello! I'm new _new_ here (five minutes or so since I verified my account,) so pardon if I haven't found an obvious place yet that could guide me to an answer--I'm stressed about this, so I might've miss super easy solutions on my way here.

I'm making two cheesecakes for my husband's birthday. One is brownie based, fine, great. The other can't be chocolate (it's a second cake because some guests don't like chocolate,) and needs to be cut on a curve. The first cake is the head of a bunny, the other non-chocolate one needs to be the ears and bowtie. (Here is a reference photo!)

(It's a super-soft birthday party, I have no remorse re: giving a grown man a princess bunny birthday cake.)

I don't think graham crackers are the solution--the crumbles, oof. I've gone over some ideas in my mind--rice krispies? Blondie base?--but in the end, I'd like to see what anyone here can suggest.

I'm sorry if this post doesn't belong or isn't allowed--just boop me in the right direction if it's not.

Thanks!


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

umm, can you not make the cheesecake without the base?..just done with the usual parchment?
If you need a base, perhaps the above - but bake a thin _jelly roll cake_ on a pan separately & fuse them together when they're both done/still warm (they _should_ stick)...perhaps use less egg to make the base a little more firm?


----------



## dr0wsydruid (May 2, 2019)

Transglutaminase said:


> umm, can you not make the cheesecake without the base?..just done with the usual parchment?
> If you need a base, perhaps the above - but bake a thin _jelly roll cake_ on a pan separately & fuse them together when they're both done/still warm (they _should_ stick)...perhaps use less egg to make the base a little more firm?


I asked for a base because I'd like a base--but worst comes to, I'll have to forgo it.

I like the idea of jelly roll, though! The cheesecake itself is no-bake, so that adds definite ease to this whole project. Thanks for your help!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

You could make a shortcake style base easy enough. That could be pre-baked then you put the cheesecake on top.
good luck.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

An easy 'cheat' solution for a crust is taking a cake mix and only mixing in enough liquid to make it like a cookie dough or crumbly consistency. Used to do this at a catering company with the pre-made dry cake mixes they used, and used it as a crust for cheesecake bars.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I think the premise is silly. Make any crust you like and cut it when you cut the whole cheesecake. Taking any crust fragments you wish and add them to a little melted butter. Paste them back in any where you want a little more crust spackle.

When cut for service it won't matter at that point.


----------

